# Conflit tableaux accès internet.



## michelmac78 (5 Juin 2010)

J'ai un iMac 233 sous OS9.2.2
Impossible de me connecter à internet via DHCP.
Le seul  problème que je trouve : quand je clique sur tableaux de bord "internet" j'ai une fenêtre qui apparait:
<<Erreur -668 d'internet config Extension!. Impossible de continuer>>
- J'ai surement un conflit avec ce fichier? Que dois je faire ? ? le remplacer par le même du CD d'origine qui est le CD OS9.1??
- Ou est ce une impossibilité de OS9.2.2 d'aller sur internet via Internet Explorer 5 avec les récents modems des FAI ??

Merci de me renseigner avec les manipulations détaillées possibles. 
Mon verni informatique est léger et surtout oubli de OS9 qui a tourné pendant 6 ans sans aucun incident. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2010)

Premier point : IE5 n'a rien à voir là dedans, le seul problème avec lui, c'est l'impossibilité de visualiser correctement la plupart des pages actuelles. Pour naviguer sous OS 9, de nos jours, le seul navigateur à peu près à jour, c'est Classilla de la fondation Mozilla !

Second point : pour paramétrer internet sous OS 9, le tableau de bord "Internet" n'est d'aucune utilité. Tu n'as besoin que de deux tableaux de bord : 

1) AppleTalk, dans lequel la seule chose à faire est de déterminer l'interface de connexion avec ton "récent modem" (à priori ethernet ou Airport, donc) dans le menu local "Connexion",

2) TCP/IP, dans lequel il faut mettre le même réglage que ci dessus dans le menu local équivalent, et choisir l'option "via un serveur DHCP" dans le second menu local "Configuration"

Attention a un point important : pour le WiFi, ça n'est que depuis Mac OS 10.3.4 (de mémoire) que les mots de passe WPA sont gérés par Mac OS, pour les versions plus anciennes du système, seuls les réseaux protégés par clé WEP (autant dire "pas protégés du tout" ) sont accessibles.


----------



## michelmac78 (5 Juin 2010)

Merci Pascal 
J'ai vérifié, - j'ai Appletalk en Ethernet
- TCP/IP sur Ethernet et DHCP. 
Toujours pas de connexion, une 1e fenêtre apparait :
<< Remote access(PPPoe) La connexion PPP a été interrompue inopinément. vérifier votre connexion et essayer à nouveau>>.
Et une 2e fenêtre : <<Le chargement de URL (google) a échoué>>.
Le modem marche parfaitement avec un autre Imac sous OSX SL. 
J'ai besoin de cet iMac pour un programme spécifique.
Je ne sais pas quoi faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> Merci Pascal
> J'ai vérifié, - j'ai Appletalk en Ethernet
> - TCP/IP sur Ethernet et DHCP.
> Toujours pas de connexion, une 1e fenêtre apparait :
> ...



Le problème est clairement définis par le message d'erreur : Remote acces, PPPoe et une connexion PPP n'ont rien à faire dans ton cas, à priori, ce sont tes réglages dans le TdB  Remote Acces qui viennent interférer car en fait, ça indique que ton Mac tente de se connecter via son modem interne, et non ton modem ADSL !

Remote acces doit être désactivé (en effaçant toutes informations dans le premier onglet du TdB, N° tél à appeler, ident, MdP ).


----------



## michelmac78 (6 Juin 2010)

J'ai supprimé les autres configurations de remote access en laissant par défaut.
Je n'arrive pas à supprimer le TCP:IP (PPPoe). Je dois m'y prendre mal, Le bouton supprimé est grisé donc inactif. J'ai essayé beaucoup de manipulations. Il me manque le bon chemin.
Il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> J'ai supprimé les autres configurations de remote access en laissant par défaut.
> Je n'arrive pas à supprimer le TCP:IP (PPPoe). Je dois m'y prendre mal, Le bouton supprimé est grisé donc inactif. J'ai essayé beaucoup de manipulations. Il me manque le bon chemin.
> Il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas.



Çæ n'est pas de supprimer des configurations qui changera quoi que ce soit au problème, ce qu'il faut, c'est que la configuration active de Remote Acces soit comme ça :


----------



## michelmac78 (6 Juin 2010)

Je n'arrive pas à supprimer la configuration PPPoe. Cela doit venir du tableau de bord internet où l'on peut définir différentes configurations....Comme je n'ai plus accès à ce fichier...Je ne vois pas par quel bout prendre ce problème. Le tableau de bord modem n'agit pas sur ce réglage ???Il est sur modem interne?. Je vais désactiver le tableau de bord internet dans le gestionnaire d'extension et voir ce que cela fait sur les autres fichiers.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------

J'ai réussi à supprimer les parenthèses (PPPoe) associées à  Remote  Accès en basculant sur une autre config et en supprimant après la config  PPPoe. De même pour la config du TCP/IP.
Procédure de basculer sur  une autre, après on peut supprimer l'ancienne config, quand elle n'est  plus active. 
J'ai la fenêtre Remote comme tu la montres.
J'ai  bien le DHCP correcte avec masque sous réseau, adresse du routeur etc 
mais  la connexion échoue toujours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2010)

les adresses, tu les a saisies ou c'est le DHCP qui te les a fournis ? Tu as redémarré le Mac, pour tenter de te reconnecter après les modifs ?


----------



## michelmac78 (6 Juin 2010)

Fournies par le DHCP. Non pas redémarrez.Tout de suite je fais ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------

Pas bon. 2 fois, j'ai fait la manip. J'ai désactivé le tableau friendly PPPoe et cela n'agit pas.
A chaque fois la config PPPoe revient sur remote. Je la supprime, elle revient après redemarrage  :love: Il y a un fichier du tableau qui m'embête... lequel ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------

Après un 3 e redémarrage , il me dit que le port du tableau modem n'ai pas bon; je le mets où ??? Quel modem ? ma liste date!!!.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2010)

Tu es certain qu'Appletalk est bien sur ethernet ? C'est bizarre, ton histoire 

Avec le tableau de bord "Gestionnaire d'extensions, essaie de désactiver toutes les extensions Open Transport et le TdB Remote acces, puis redémarre, pour voir !


----------



## michelmac78 (7 Juin 2010)

Cet Imac a failli décoller par le velux hier au soir.
Quand je désactive les extensions open transport, la fenêtre apparait pour remote :  L'application na pu être ouverte...
 Apple talk est bien sur Ethernet, il y a 3 choix : port infra rouge,  remote seul, et Ethernet qui est choisi .
A l'intérieur de cette fenêtre, il est indiqué Réglage zone actuelle :  aucune zone disponible. est ce normal?

Je ne vois pas comment me sortir de cette configuration...;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------

Merci Pascal de m'apporter tes lumières : 
Comment remettre à zéro tous les fichiers concernés par la connexion  internet ??. Quels sont les fichiers qui agissent ???. Ils dépendent  l'un de l'autre et c'est une chaine qu'il faut modifier sans oublier un  maillon.!  
- Cela ne mange pas de pain j'ai fait le coup de la pram et reconstruit le bureau. Cela faisait longtemps...  Sans autre résultat bien sur.
-Je ne comprend pas cette chaine de réglage. C'est un Imac de base avec OS9.2.2, sans autre équipement extérieur. Dans le nom il y a Internet, cela devrait glisser tout seul.... 
-Il y a une question fondamentale : est ce que quelqu'un se connecte actuellement "en vrai" sur internet avec une neuf box 4 FX2 (version récente ou un modem équivalent) avec un Imac sous OS.2.2 G3 ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> -Il y a une question fondamentale : est ce que quelqu'un se connecte actuellement "en vrai" sur internet avec une neuf box 4 FX2 (version récente ou un modem équivalent) avec un Imac sous OS.2.2 G3 ???



J'ai un Pismo (PowerBook G3/500) normalement sous Mac OS X 10.4, mais il m'arrive parfois depuis l'apparition du FreeWiFi*, de le connecter (via Airport) à ma Freebox V5 sous Mac OS 9.2.2. C'est avec lui que j'ai expérimenté Classilla que je te recommandais plus haut.

Pour ce qui est de ton problème, je te conseille de faire attention à ne pas abîmer le Velux©®&#8482;, ça coûte un bras, ces saloperies.

Ton problème ne tient pas à une simple connexion internet, mais bien plutôt à un changement de type de connexion, car ton Mac a du se connecter en RTC à un moment donné, et maintenant que tu veux abandonner le PPP pour de l'ethernet, il y a un truc qui reste bloqué sur le PPP, c'est ça qu'il faut trouver.

*Un truc à vérifier :* tu remets les extensions "Open Transport", tu redémarres, et tu lances le TdB Remote Acces, là, tu cliques sur le bouton "options", et dans l'onglet 'Protocole", tu vérifies que la case à cocher "Connexion automatique au lancement d'applications TCP/IP" est bien décochée. Si elle est cochée, tu la décoches, et tu retentes de te connecter, ça pourrait venir de là.




(*) Avant ça, je ne pouvais pas, car mon réseau est protégé par une clé WPA, que Mac OS ne gère que depuis Mac OS X 10.3.4


----------



## michelmac78 (7 Juin 2010)

<<Ton problème ne tient pas à une simple connexion internet, mais bien  plutôt à un changement de type de connexion, car ton Mac a du se  connecter en RTC à un moment donné, et maintenant que tu veux abandonner  le PPP pour de l'ethernet, il y a un truc qui reste bloqué sur le PPP,  c'est ça qu'il faut trouver.>>
C'est très juste depuis 1998, pas mal de fournisseur RTC et ensuite depuis 2004 une connexion en ADSL sur le PPP.
Je vais vérifier le réglage après déjeuner.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------

J'ai bien décoché la connexion automatique dans option et protocole de remote.
A chaque fois que je redémarre j'ai PPPoe qui revient dans remote. Impossible de m'en débarrasser.

Cela confirme bien que je dois avoir un fichier, une extension, préférences, TdB, qui prend le dessus.
Il faudrait que je trouve des listes de ces fichiers à garder et à élaguer.

Dans l'Imac le TdB internet prend le dessus à travers des choix de configuration. Je me rappelle que c'était quelque peu compliqué à régler. Comme il y a un bug dedans, je ne peux plus l'ouvrir, est ce que je peux le remplacer par le fichier équivalent du CD d'installation ??
Et le reglage du TDB Modem est ce important ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> J'ai bien décoché la connexion automatique dans option et protocole de remote.
> A chaque fois que je redémarre j'ai PPPoe qui revient dans remote. Impossible de m'en débarrasser.
> 
> Cela confirme bien que je dois avoir un fichier, une extension, préférences, TdB, qui prend le dessus.
> Il faudrait que je trouve des listes de ces fichiers à garder et à élaguer.



Au fait, j'y pense, tu m'as dit avoir eu une connexion internet en PPP, donc ça signifie que tu avais un modem ADSL USB, as tu pensé à désinstaller les pilotes et tous les logiciels ayant trait à ce modem USB ? Si ça n'as pas été fait, "vas dans TdB -> Gestionnaire d'extensions", et choisis la configuration verrouillée "Mac OS 9.2.2 complet", ça éliminera toutes extensions et TdB non Apple, et essaie de te connecter dans cette configuration. Si ça marche, tu n'auras plus qu'à rechercher tout ce que le CD d'installation de ce modem avait installé et le virer !



michelmac78 a dit:


> Dans l'Imac le TdB internet prend le dessus à travers des choix de configuration. Je me rappelle que c'était quelque peu compliqué à régler. Comme il y a un bug dedans, je ne peux plus l'ouvrir, est ce que je peux le remplacer par le fichier équivalent du CD d'installation ??
> Et le reglage du TDB Modem est ce important ??



Je ne comprends pas bien, là, le TdB Internet n'a rien à voir avec la connexion, ses réglages n'interviennent qu'une fois que tu es connecté, et il est tout ce qu'il y a de plus facultatif, perso, je ne l'ai jamais utilisé. 

Cela dit, s'il plante, c'est sans doute du au fait que justement, tu n'es pas connecté, et je doute que le remplacer puisse changer quoi que ce soit. A la rigueur, supprimer son fichier de préférences, peut-être !


----------



## michelmac78 (7 Juin 2010)

Non Pascal, j'étais en Ethernet via PPPoe avec un cordon RJ45.
J'avoue que ma culture en la matière est microscopique et il faudrait  que je bosse ces protocoles pour avoir un vernis plus épais.
L'installation de 2004 en ADSL était facile car prévue dans kit de  connection pour OS9.
J'ai eu droit à un modem tout neuf il y a 3 semaines.Depuis je rame sur  l'Imac cathodique ce que je n'avais pas fait depuis 6 ans.
J'ai essayé avec OS 9.2.2 original complet à la place de mes réglages dans le  Gestionnaire. Cela ne résout pas mon problème. Les fichiers merdiques  utiles restent les mêmes.
L'essai de connexion : on me répond : 
- soit que le choix du port du tableau de bord modem n'est pas bon. Je le met sur quoi. Toi tu es sur quel port??ou quel matos correspond à ce TDB?? 
- ou ma mémoire n'est pas suffisante.


----------



## claude72 (7 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> Non Pascal, j'étais en Ethernet via PPPoe avec un cordon RJ45.


OS 9 ne gère pas le mode PPPoE nativement... donc si tu as eu une connexion PPPoE avec un modem Ethernet sous OS 9, tu as obligatoirement ajouté une extension PPPoE dans ton Mac !

... et c'est probablement cette extension qui te fait des misères aujourd'hui :
- soit tu fouilles dans ton dossier "Extensions" (et peut-être aussi dans le dossier "Tableaux de bord"), tu la trouve et tu la mets à la poubelle,
- soit tu utilises le "Gestionnaire d'extensions" pour la désactiver...
... et tu redémarres.


(si tu avais une connexion ADSL chez Wanadoo, de mémoire l'extension s'appelait "Wanadoo PPPoE"...)


----------



## michelmac78 (7 Juin 2010)

Oui Friendly PPPOE . Celle ci est désactivée quand je suis sous OS 9.2.2 complet et non sos mes reglages.
Qu'est ce que je mets comme réglage sur TdB modem ??  Quand je fais une tentative : réponse TdB modem mal réglé !!


----------



## Invité (7 Juin 2010)

Il y a un truc qui m'intrique là.
Si tu éteint l'autre ordinateur, en ayant bien soin de laisser le TdB Tcp/Ip en "ethernet" via "serveur Dhcp", ça ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## michelmac78 (7 Juin 2010)

J'ai augmenté la mémoire de Remote Access.
Tentative de Connexion quand même négative, la fenêtre suivant toute tentative apparait : 
<<la sélection du port dans le tableau de bord modem est incorrecte>>

Il n'y a que 2 choix dans ce TdB :
Modem interne ou port infrarouge . Dans cette fenêtre il y a un choix important de types de modem : je coche lequel  ?
Merci de me renseigner a ce sujet.


----------



## Invité (7 Juin 2010)

Si ta box fait modem-routeur, tu n'as pas à ouvrir ce TdB.
Fais simple; redémarre. 
ouvre le TdB Tcp/Ip.
vérifie qu'il est bien sur "ethernet" via "dhcp"
ouvre un navigateur internet quelconque, IE si tu veux, et essaie de te connecter sur google par ex.
Dis nous ce que ça donne.


----------



## michelmac78 (7 Juin 2010)

En réponse à l'invité : non cela ne fonctionne pas : pas de connexion.


----------



## Invité (7 Juin 2010)

L'autre ordinateur est bien éteint ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> En réponse à l'invité : non cela ne fonctionne pas : pas de connexion.



Pour le TdB Modem, Invité à raison, il ne sert normalement que pour les modems RTC ou les ADSL USB (mais alors un pilote spécifique est fournis avec). Chez moi, il est calé sur le modem 56K interne de mon Mac, et ça ne pose aucun problème. Toutefois, s'il est cité dans un message d'erreur, ça peut être, je pense, un effet de bord lié à ton problème général.

Bon, un truc me chagrine, là, en relisant tes messages, je vois que parfois tu nous parles de ce message à propos de PPPoe, et parfois, tu ne parles que d'absence de connexion. C'est un fait, où c'est juste que tu as toujours le message à propos de PPPoe ?

Si c'est un fait, alors tu n'as peut-être pas qu'un seul problème. Jusqu'ici, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de modem ethernet utilisant autre chose que DHCP, mais soit.

Alors on peut envisager plusieurs autres pistes :

- Le câble ethernet : pour un "modem routeur" (comme une "box"), c'est un câble "droit", mais pour ton modem PPPoe, c'était peut-être un "croisé" ?

- Si tu as plusieurs machines, certaine box les identifient par leur adresse MAC (cas de certaines livebox, par exemple). Tu es certain que ça n'est pas le cas de la tienne ?

Sinon, ta box, elle se connecte comment ? C'est "intégré dans les puces", comme une Freebox, ou il faut lui entrer les paramètres de connexion via une interface http ou autre ?


----------



## michelmac78 (8 Juin 2010)

Je vais faire un bilan pour Pascal et Invité:

Il y a toujours refus de connexion : la fenêtre apparait :
<< La tentative de connexion a échoué, une erreur inopinée est  intervenu aux niveau de ressource open transport;
La mémoire est insuffisante pour effectuer la connexion ou la sélection  du port dans le tableau de bord Modem est incorrecte >>

Mon modem est une NB4 qui possède 3 ports RJ45 pour PC . Il fait  routeur, il est programmé pour être routeur. Ces  3 ports pour PC  fonctionnent. Je les ai essayés avec un iMac untel et Snow léopard :  voir notre discussion actuelle. Le réglage est via DHCP c'est à dire l'attribution automatique d'adresse IP et d'adresses DNS. 

Ce protocole DHCP fonctionne sur TCP/IP de mon Imac G3 : J'ai le sous  réseau et des adresses IP qui sont automatiquement notifiés et  apparaissent dans la fenêtre. 
Le cordon Ethernet est bon. Droit ou croisé : j'ai les bonnes données  fournies par le serveur qui apparaissent . Cordon nouveau fourni par FAI  ou cordon ancien qui fonctionnait avant.
Donc, si il y a un blocage au niveau de ce modem, cela dépasse mes  compétences. 

on ne peut interroger la hot line Neuf/SFR . Ils sont incompétents pour  le mac en général.  Et pour l'OS 9 et un G3, pour eux c'est du  swalili.(nota je crois qu'ils sont au Maroc). Avant cette discussion,  j'ai exploré les voies du FAI hot line et forums "officiel" SFR. Aucune  réponse, donc vous êtes *ma dernière chance*....

Pour le réglage de mon iMac G3 233 sous OS9.2.2.
Je suis sous OS9.2.2 complet. J'ai, avec le gestionnaire d'extensions  retiré mes réglages.
Les fichiers apportés par des installations  diverses précédentes sont sensés êtes décochés . Et bien j'ai toujours le réglage PPP qui  réapparait dans le TCP/IP. A chaque mise en service sur ce TdB, je suis  obligé de mettre sur "par défaut" et de supprimer le réglage PPP.  Malgré cela, ce réglage revient après redémarrage. Donc il doit être  programmé sur le système d'exploitation via un fichier actif de réglage  genre "configuration" .

Merci pour votre diagnostique et remèdes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2010)

Bon, une autre idée : à la racine de ton dossier système, il y a un fichier intitulé "Mac TCP DNR", essaie de le supprimer (tu risque de devoir refaire tes réglages) pour voir ! Par ailleurs dans "Dossier Systèmeréférences", essaie de supprimer tous les fichiers de préférences ayant trait de près ou de loin au réseau (là, c'est sur, il faudra refaire les réglages).


----------



## michelmac78 (8 Juin 2010)

Je viens de trouver ca :
<<
*B. Modems externes (marques Olitec, Kortex, Global       Village, US Robotics,
      Supra, Hayes)*
        Dans le menu déroulant correspondant à la ligne       _Modem_, faites bien attention de sélectionner le       profil correspondant à votre Modem. Si vous ne voyez pas       listé votre modèle de modem, cela signifie que       le script modem n'a pas été installé. Ce       dernier est livré avec les disquettes ou le CD-Rom d'installation       de votre appareil ou, est téléchargeable sur Internet       sur le site du constructeur. Recherchez plus particulièrement       les drivers OT/PPP ou Remote Access. Contactez au besoin le  support       technique par téléphone.
        Les scripts modem résidant dans le dossier _Scripts       de modem _situé dans le dossier _Extensions _du       dossier Système, mettez-y le fichier correspondant à       votre modem et sélectionnez-le dans la liste du Tableau       de bord. Sinon, installez le logiciel de connexion livré       avec votre modem.     
>>
Qu'est ce tu en penses ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2010)

J'en pense que ça ne te concerne pas, c'est pour les modems RTC connectés en USB ou sur un port série, en ce qui te concerne, ton Mac n'est pas connecté à un modem (sur une box, tu es connecté au routeur, pas au modem, c'est le routeur, qui lui est connecté au modem et s'arrange des séquences d'initialisation s'il y en a !).

Concernant Remote Acces, c'est pareil, connecté à un routeur en mode DHCP, tu ne dois pas l'utiliser, il doit être désactivé, et c'est son activation impromptue qui est la cause de tes problèmes, donc, ce qu'on cherche, c'est ce qui peut bien activer Open Transport, pour le mettre hors d'état de nuire. Si tu as un doute, partage via ethernet la connexion internet de ton MacBook, et branches l'iMac dessus, tu verras que le problème se pose exactement de la même manière !


----------



## michelmac78 (8 Juin 2010)

Je viens de supprimer le fichier Mac TCP DNR (mis à la corbeille). 
Après redémarrage plus de configuration PPP dans TCP/IP ni dans Remote Access. donc c'est déjà ça.
Pas eu besoin de re-régler. Mais toujours la même fenêtre : << La tentative de connexion a échoué .......>> écrite dans mon post de 15h14

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h42 ----------

Pour fichiers dans dossier Préférences. Il y en a plein, après analyse  :  2 types par exemple
Apple Talk preference (sans accent) et Préférences Apple Talk (avé  accent). 
Ces fichiers se reconstituent après redémarrage ???


----------



## didgar (8 Juin 2010)

Salut !

A tous hasard, tu as quelque chose dans le dossier "Ouverture au démarrage" ?

A+

Didier

PS : je viens de démarrer un de mes G4 sous 9.2.2 qui se connecte en DHCP via routeur. Je vais regarder les tableaux de bord adéquats.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

Re !

Bon ! J'ai regardé mes TdB et voilà ce que ça donne.

AppleTalk :






Réglages DHCP dans TCP/IP :






A mon avis, le problème viens de ce qui suit, à savoir Remote Access :






Si tu cliques sur "Options", tu vois ça :






Et vu ton problème, je pense que la case à cocher "Connexion automatique au lancement d'application TCP/IP" est cochée ... En tout cas, ce serait cool que ce soit ça !

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> Apple Talk preference (sans accent) et Préférences Apple Talk (avé  accent).
> Ces fichiers se reconstituent après redémarrage ???



Seulement ceux qui sont utiles*, mais dans une configuration "usine", donc si le problème vient de l'un d'eux, ça le règle.

(*) Dans ton exemple, un seul des deux, celui qui correspond à ta version actuelle d'AppleTalk, l'autre, généré par une ancienne version n'a aucune utilité.


----------



## claude72 (8 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour le TdB Modem, Invité à raison, il ne sert normalement que pour les modems RTC ou les ADSL USB...
> (...)
> ... Jusqu'ici, je n'avais jamais entendu parler de modem ethernet utilisant autre chose que DHCP, mais soit.


Pascal, un modem Ethernet ne peut pas fonctionner avec DHCP ! tu confonds modem (simple) et modem-*routeur* :

 un modem-*routeur* se connecte de façon indépendante à Internet, et redistribue les données internet sur sa prise Ethernet (ou sur ses prises Ethernet si c'est un modem-routeur-switch)
Avec un modem-routeur :
- les infos de connexion (identifiant, mot de passe) sont dans le routeur,
- donc c'est le routeur qui se connecte à internet,
- et le modem fait l'interface entre le routeur et le réseau internet.

 un modem (simple) ne fait que permettre à l'ordinateur de se connecter à internet, et que l'interface entre le modem et l'ordinateur soit en série RS422, ou en USB ou en Ethernet ne change rien : ce modem n'est qu'une interface, et c'est l'ordinateur qui se connecte à internet, donc les identifiants de connexion sont alors dans l'ordinateur, dans le tableaux de bord "Modem", et :
- dans le cas d'un modem RTC ou USB, l'ordinateur a besoin en plus d'un driver spécifique au modem pour dialoguer avec le modem,
- mais dans le cas d'un modem Ethernet, le dialogue est "standardisé" selon le protocole PPPoE (Point to Point Protocol over Ethernet) et l'ordinateur a seulement besoin d'une interface logicielle PPPoE pour dialoguer avec le modem.
Sous OS X, l'interface PPPoE est incluse dans le système, mais sous OS 9 il faut l'ajouter avec une extension supplémentaire.




Deux exemples concrêts :

 à une époque, avant les "LiveBox", Wanadoo proposait pour son offre ADSL soit un modem USB, soit un modem Ethernet, soit un modem-routeur-switch Ethernet...
... l'offre "modem Ethernet" comprenait un modem Ethernet simple et un kit de connexion sur CD qui installait - entre autres - l'extension "Wanadoo PPPoE". Les identifiants de connexion étaient donc à rentrer dans le TdB "Modem"...

... sauf que Wanadoo a utilisé (selon les disponibilités) 4 modems différents de constructeurs différents, dont un au moins (le Speed-Touch) était en réalité un modem-routeur... et ce modem-routeur était livré en mode "bridgé", c'est à dire que sa partie routeur était désactivée pour qu'il puisse être installé comme un modem Ethernet simple normal... autrement dit, pour qu'il puisse être installé EXACTEMENT de la même manière que les 3 autres modems !
Donc, quand on s'abonnait à Wanadoo ADSL en choisissant l'offre modem Ethernet, et qu'on avait la chance de récupérer un Speed-Touch on pouvait :

- soit l'installer comme c'était marqué dans la documentation : lancer le CD d'installation qui installait l'extension PPPoE, et rentrer les identifiants dans le TdB "Modem",
(et là seul un ordinateur pouvait se connecter à internet avec ce modem*)

- soit configurer l'ordinateur en "Via DHCP", puis "rentrer" dans le routeur à l'adresse 10.0.0.138 pour supprimer le "bridge", donc réactiver le routeur, et lui rentrer les identifiants de connexion.
(et là il suffit d'ajouter un switch Ethernet à la sortie du modem-routeur pour pouvoir connecter plusieurs ordinateurs)

- on peut même faire une configuration plus alambiquée (mais je l'ai vue fonctionner) : connecter ce modem-routeur bridgé à un routeur-switch ! les identifiants de connexion sont alors rentrés dans la partie routeur du routeur-switch, et seule la partie modem du modem-routeur bridgé est utilisée...
(j'ai vu par exemple un modem-routeur suivi d'un routeur-switch *WiFi*, car mon pote voulait le WiFi, mais le modem fourni par l'opérateur n'avait pas le WiFi, et il n'existait pas de simple switch WiFi !!! alors il avait 2 routeurs à la suite l'un de l'autre et l'un des 2 était "bridgé")



 chez Free, les 1res FreeBox fonctionnaient assez bizarrement : par défaut le système était configuré comme un modem Ethernet simple... donc un seul ordinateur était connectable*...
... mais il était possible de les passer en mode modem-routeur en allant modifier la configuration sur le site de Free !!!


* d'où la question de *Invité* au sujet de l'autre ordinateur éteint !


----------



## michelmac78 (8 Juin 2010)

- Pour Didgar : merci pour les copies de fenêtres, ce sont les réglages que j'obtiens, mais la connexion ne marche toujours pas.

- Pour Pascal je vais faire la manipulation tard ce soir.
Liste des fichiers préférence concernés :
Kit ADSL souvenance - Mac PPPoE - Modem Preference -Open Transport Preference -
Préférence Assistant ADSL - Préférence Modem - Préférence Open Transport -
Préférence pilotage internet - Préférence TCP/IP - Remote Access - TCP/IP preference -

C'est tout ce je  vois. SI vous jugez que certains listés ne sont pas concernés dite le moi ou l'inverse si j'en ai oublié.
(Par comparaison avec votre liste)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

Pour Claude72.
Merci pour le cours sur les modems le PPPoE, et le DHCP. Cela s'est bien simplifié avec ce protocole, c'est le modem routeur qui fourni les codes de connexion. Malheureusement, je possède un Imac cathodique avec OS9.2.2 qui refuse cette connexion.


----------



## michelmac78 (9 Juin 2010)

Malgré le boulot de suppression des préférences , le PPP revient dans remote et TCP/IP.
J'ai toujours un refus de connexion avec les mêmes raisons : mémoire et TdB modem mal réglé alors que J'ai triplé la mémoire de Remote)
Je suis découragé et envisage de réinitialisé le système. Pour cela il faut que je me remette les règles OS9 en tête et que je sauvegarde les fichiers qui m'intéresse.....


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------

et je n'ai pas le CD d'installation de OS9.2.2 mais celui de OS9.1 donc il me faut une connexion pour passage de .1 à .2.2 : un téléchargement du site d'Apple.
Comment je vais faire ? Je ne me rappelle plus toutes les manipulations nécessaires et si c'est le nouveau modem qui est à l'origine du PB, je serais obligé de rester en .1.
Cet Imac dispose d'un DD de 4G : une simple clé en a autant.....!!!!.


----------



## didgar (9 Juin 2010)

Salut !

Sans grande conviction, n'aurais-tu pas un TdB qui force la connexion au démarrage à l'insu de ton plein gré 

Genre ça :






Du fait de la synchro sur une horloge réseau ça pourrait être une éventuelle piste ...

Tu habites où dans le 78 ? Je te demande ça car j'ai peut-être dans mes "cartons" un cd d'os 9.2.1 ... par contre il est destiné aux G4 ... donc niveau compatibilité suis pas sûr !

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> Je suis découragé et envisage de réinitialisé le système. Pour cela il faut que je me remette les règles OS9 en tête et que je sauvegarde les fichiers qui m'intéresse.....



Pas besoin : tu démarres sur le CD d'OS 9.1, tu supprimes à la main le "Dossier Système" du disque dur, puis tu lances l'installation, tes données restent intactes.

Pour passer d'OS 9.1 à OS 9.2.2, pas besoin d'internet (du moins pas besoin sur ce Mac là), tu peux télécharger les mises à jour (9.2.1 et 9.2.2) depuis un autre ordi, puis transférer les données sur l'iMac via une clé USB ou un CD_RW (un peu moins de 105 Mo à elles deux).

Même si l'autre ordi n'est pas un Mac, les fichiers SMI supportent le passage par d'autres formats de disque (Par contre, sur l'iMac, tu ne pourras lire que du FAT32, outre les HFS/HFS+, mais pas de NTFS qui n'a été lisible que depuis Tiger).

Okazou, les MàJ sont dispos ici !


----------



## michelmac78 (9 Juin 2010)

Pour Didgar : à Viroflay et toi? Pour la synchro : n'étant plus sur internet avec la bécane, elle n'est même plus à l'heure exacte.

Pour Pascal merci pour les infos du passage en douceur sans connexion. J'avais même lu, il y a longtemps dans un article, qu'on pouvait faire une sauvegarde sur une clé USB et qu'on pouvait démarrer dessus? Est ce valable ? La procédure ??


----------



## didgar (9 Juin 2010)

Salut !



michelmac78 a dit:


> Pour Didgar : à Viroflay et toi? Pour la synchro : n'étant plus sur internet avec la bécane, elle n'est même plus à l'heure exacte.



Waouh ! Viroflay ! Je suis au nord du Val d'Oise ... 10 kms en dessous de Chantilly ... Ca fait carrément loin.

Même si ta machine n'est plus connectée, je suppose que si on coche l'option "Horloge réseau" ça sollicite la connexion au démarrage ?! Si elle est cochée, décoche la !



michelmac78 a dit:


> Pour Pascal merci pour les infos du passage en douceur sans connexion. J'avais même lu, il y a longtemps dans un article, qu'on pouvait faire une sauvegarde sur une clé USB et qu'on pouvait démarrer dessus? Est ce valable ? La procédure ??



Tu ne peux pas booter sur une clef usb avec ta machine. Par contre sur un disque FW oui. Le boot sur usb est possible à partir des macintel je crois.

A+

Didier


----------



## michelmac78 (9 Juin 2010)

pour Pascal 77   

 J'y suis arrivé. J'ai réussi la connexion. Dans préférence il y a plein de fichiers mis par des cd installation de FAI qui pollue le système. Ta méthode était bonne. J'ai continué  ce soir à faire le ménage et cela fonctionne impeccable. Je vais essayer le navigateur que tu préconises.

Je vais essayer de faire une sauvegarde sur DVD bootable ou sur DD externe bootable. quelle est la meilleur méthode??
Merci encore pour tes conseils et ton soutien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> pour Pascal 77
> 
> J'y suis arrivé. J'ai réussi la connexion. Dans préférence il y a plein de fichiers mis par des cd installation de FAI qui pollue le système. Ta méthode était bonne. J'ai continué  ce soir à faire le ménage et cela fonctionne impeccable. Je vais essayer le navigateur que tu préconises.
> 
> ...



Ben tu vois, que ça ne valait pas le coup de démolir le Velux ! 

Sur un iMac 233, vu qu'il n'a qu'un lecteur de CD, le meilleur moyen est de réaliser une image disque (au moyen de DiskCopy) sur un disque externe (USB1, be patient ! ), et si le besoin de restaurer cette image se fait sentir, tu démarres depuis le CD d'OS 9.1, et restaure l'image depuis icelui. En effet, si, en théorie, ces Mac dépourvus de Firewire sont capables de démarrer sur des disques USB, dans la pratique, ça n'est pas évident, lorsque j'avais un iBook "Palourde 300", j'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises, mais à chaque fois, ça bloquait en cours de démarrage, je ne suis jamais parvenu à en mener un à terme !


----------



## michelmac78 (10 Juin 2010)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que s'est, au niveau du dossier applications, qu'il y a plusieurs programmes :
- Assistant ADSL
- Assistant connexion de secours
- Mac PPPoE

Qu'est ce tu as dans le tiens ? je ne voudrais pas faire de connerie en mettant tout à la corbeil. J'ai toujours au redémarrage le réglage de remote sur PPP . Je suis obligé de mettre "sur défaut" et passer par configuration pour faire pareil sur TCP/IP. Je supprime PPP sur les 2. Ensuite j'ai la connexion. (Malgré toute cette manip, PPP revient au redémarrage suivant).


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> Je viens de m'apercevoir que s'est, au niveau du dossier applications, qu'il y a plusieurs programmes :
> - Assistant ADSL
> - Assistant connexion de secours
> - Mac PPPoE
> ...



Alors regarde dans "Dossier Système:Ouverture au démarrage" tu dois avoir un alias d'une ou plusieurs de ces applications, ou un AppleScript qui en lance l'une ou l'autre (leur simple présence dans le dossier "Applications" ne suffit pas pour qu'elles se lancent automatiquement au démarrage du Mac).


----------



## michelmac78 (10 Juin 2010)

Il n'y a rien dans le dossier ouverture au démarrage. Par contre dans le dossier système il y a -dossier "complément de pilotage" pouvant agir avec plein de fichiers dont 
        - pilotage réglage réseau 
        - pilotage accès URL
et un autre 
- dossier ""Connexion" qu'on ne peut pas ouvrir car dans le système.

Je vais revoir mon ménage des préférences car j'ai peut être été méfiant vu les réglages à refaire dans tout le système comme le courrier etc....et que je ne me rappelle pas toutes ces manips et les identifiants et MdP divers et variés.

Le standard OS9.2.2 devrait être identique à tout le monde....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> Le standard OS9.2.2 devrait être identique à tout le monde....



Mais il l'est &#8230; du moins à "tout le monde de l'époque", c'est à dire "il n'y a pas loin de 10 ans" ! 

Cela dit, tu déplace un fichier de n'importe où (ou presque) du dossier système sur le bureau, tu redémarres, et si un truc que tu veux garder ne fonctionne plus, tu remets le fichier où tu l'as pris !


----------



## michelmac78 (10 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ton aide Pascal.
Mon viel Imac de 12 ans d'age fonctionne toujours ....
J'ai eu des anomalies au passage Léopard vers Snow Léopard et j'étais content d'avoir un secours courriels qui a pris le relais. 
Je pars en déplacement à Milan jusqu'en milieu semaine prochaine. Je poursuivrais le ménage au retour dans l'OS9.2.2.
Encore Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2010)

michelmac78 a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide Pascal.
> Mon viel Imac de 12 ans d'age fonctionne toujours ....
> J'ai eu des anomalies au passage Léopard vers Snow Léopard et j'étais content d'avoir un secours courriels qui a pris le relais.
> Je pars en déplacement à Milan jusqu'en milieu semaine prochaine. Je poursuivrais le ménage au retour dans l'OS9.2.2.
> Encore Merci



Note qu'une solution plus radicale, mais à l'efficacité 100% garantie serait de réinstaller un système 9 tout  neuf !


----------

